# Halloween Contest



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Please do share your Halloween ideas! Post your photos here! I'm entering my dogs in two Halloween contests this year. I have a Pomeranian, a Pug, and Poodle mix.. lots of Ps. (not to mention the Persians, Parrot, and my fiance's name is Paul). LOL total coincidence! 



I don't have any kids so we are entering our three dogs in a Halloween Contest. Theme: Presidential Debate--here is my little venue setup. 



1. The podiums are made from amazon boxes I've spray painted black.

2. The posters are just printed on plain 98lb paper. 

3. The microphones are from chenille stems I got from amazon.

4. The American flag that is laying on a foldable/height adjustable table. 



*Lucky *is gonna be Uncle Sam because he has a beard. I've ordered a kid costume and will probably need to adjust it. 

*Nibbler the Pug* is gonna be Donald Trump because it just works. Oh poor nibbler!

*Happy the Pom* is gonna be Hillary Clinton. 



The costumes are still being sewn together. I will update with more photos as I complete them. :act-up:





The first photo is mine and the second photo is the inspiration. I'm still sewing my dog's costumes together LOL.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Somehow, I needed that picture! Priceless!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Can't wait to see the end results..... Happy Halloween.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My son is having a Halloween costume party on the 29th and it is an 80's theme party, so I'm just going 'simple' on this and have made Molly leg warmers in pink & white stripes with a matching 'scrunchie' for a 'side ponytail' LOL......My outfit is also just striped leg warmers over black leggings and a big baggy white sweatshirt with the crew neck cut out of it and a black sports bra underneath it and of course a big scrunchie in my big messy side ponytail! LOL!
Then on the 30th my building is also celebrating and Molly has a Fairy costume for this one! I'll post the pictures!!!!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I thought of this from your description 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I forgot to show you guys my Hillary doll wig. What do you think of the haircut? I put it on my giant lollipop holder to style it lol














the before after


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

That is adorable


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

*First Red Carpet Appearance*

Just won our first Halloween Pet costume Contest. There was a red carpet too! Three bags of free dog food yay!:aetsch:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratulations. looks like a lot of work went into it! dogs look very cute!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow - very impressive and all the dogs look so cute and happy. Good job.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations! The costumes are wonderful - you deserved the win.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats!! Well deserved, and they look so cute!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Well-deserved win! Your local news missed a photo opp


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Haha I'm entering them in another pet costume contest. Local news gets a second chance. The Sunday one is huge. There are usually at least a hundred contestants so I'd be super happy if we win that one too.


----------



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

Great job on the costumes and congrats on your first win! Good luck this Sunday!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats on your win! They look adorable!!! You really did a good job on them and hope you win on Sunday....Good Luck!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Sunday's Halloween Contest*

Ok. This is Park Ave 17th Annual Halloween Dog Contest! Hundreds of dogs were here today! I knew this contest was gonna be big but people went above and beyond. We won runner up for best group. Beaten by star wars people in onesies. Here are the photos. Enjoy! :aetsch: The most impressive were the first three photos but my favorite were the Harlequin Chik-Fil-A Great Dane, Bob Ross and canvas dog, and the Ken Bones! How creative! The 7th photo was Happy's Doppelganger Pomeranian.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats on your runner up - looks like a great Halloween party - thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! What a great event! I think you did well winning BOG! That was some serious competition there!!! What fun photos you shared THANKS!!!!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks! This contest was only a mile from my home. It was such a fun event!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Our Prizes! Yay!*

We got a bunch of bag goodies. One of my favorite prizes was this wooden brush in the photo. We also won three bags of California Natural. I wonder if this is any good. I've never fed my dogs this brand before.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

nice prizes! you can check out the food at dog food advisor.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Congratulations!! You had a great idea and pulled it off!! 

I really enjoyed looking at all of the costumes and dogs all dressed up!

Because Toby needs to stay calm we closed our curtains and turned the lights out this year.  

Fun see these photos. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the pictures! What a fun event!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Amazing Halloween Night with Trick OR Treaters*

Thank you guys so much! We had sooo much fun this Halloween! We had our oversized cat and the dog's fun costumes. Tonight was totally bonkers. We had over 100 kids at least. We had two costco bags that had been completely empty by 7pm. Then my bf had to run to an emergency Walgreen's twice to get more candy refills. The employees there laughed. LOL He said he never spent so much money on candy. I guess this is what happens when you go all out on Halloween decoration.

We saw some amazing costumes and I've included the photos. Lucky does not like kids in costumes because he thought they were scary. He was sulking all evening but Happy greeted everyone who came by the door. Last year we pretended we weren't home so this year I thought we'd more than made up for it. :aetsch: The photos are in chronological order...starting with us putting up the inflatables and then the swarm of people stopped by to candy emergency.


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

Yes, I know this thread is old but TALK ABOUT HALLOWEEN SPIRIT! 

I’m quite tickled with those costumes and what a beautiful home as well. I’m in love with those columns! 

Anywho... I’m currently costume brainstorming for Ducati. What are the PF poodles going to be for Halloween? 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Ducati looks TOO cute in those costumes!!!
I was thinking of making Norman into a 70's style work-out instructor and put him in a neon tank top with some sweat bands on his ankles and get him a neon headband!! Lol!

My favorite idea was going to be making him into a mummy, but he loves to eat toilet paper too much to let that happen!!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

This is such an old thread! Snow's parents' house is really nice! 

My dogs are not going to be anything for Halloween because they would be miserable in the costumes and their comfort comes above all else. But I know some dogs don't mind as much. Ducati will be cute in whatever you choose, but I would get him a costume without a head piece. Every dog I've known has despised those.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Ducati doesn't seem to mind the costume changes!

I really want to get Miracle the Wonder Woman costume from Chewy! She doesn't mind wearing clothing.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I am going with all store bought costumes this year. Much easier. 









That’s Zeke as Batman’s Robin. The mask didn’t fit him at all. Poor dog was blind when I was trying to make it work lol. 


















Stella won’t take a single step with
Clothes on She did really well with the wings
Though!


----------

